# Have You Guys Seen This Yet?



## bigtimehunter (Dec 28, 2010)

albino buck in buffalo county
they say it could be a new record...


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

Can't harvest albinos here in Michigan.

 Al


----------



## Ndwildman (Dec 7, 2011)

were abouts?


----------



## joebobhunter4 (Jul 19, 2005)

can't harvest them in Wisconsin either unless they've changed the laws lately


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

Why can you not harvest them if they are the type of deer your tag is for?

"Sweating bullets" is literally what happens when Chuck Norris gets too hot.


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

Unique but from what I can see NOT a true albino. Has some brown on the top of the head and inside of ears and nose should be pink.................

Some wildlife department want such animals removed to prevent spreading of the genetics..............


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

Pie balds and albinos are just protected here in Michigan. I think it has some thing to do with how easy they are seen being all white in a brown world during most of our deer seasons.

 Al


----------



## Csquared (Sep 5, 2006)

> Unique but from what I can see NOT a true albino. Has some brown on the top of the head


Brings up a VERY good point. In IL our law states it's "illegal to shoot all white whitetailed deer", and I believe they've worded it that way because to use the word"albino" would mandate a biological assessment impossible to make prior to any shot. Al, are you sure piebalds are protected?

The deer I believe my state is trying to protect are not ALL white. Neither are the albino deer I've seen in pics, which begs the question how in the heck are these laws enforced? !!!


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

I'm sure that the pie balds are protected even though it has been a couple of years since I read the rules completely. Here I believe they enforce the law thru people wanting to get them mounted by a taxaderm. Or people bragging about getting one. Amazing the number of people in my area that know ever little about the different deer hunting laws despite the printing of thousands of books to be giving to evey one who buys a lincese for free.

 Al


----------



## Csquared (Sep 5, 2006)

Not what I meant about enforcement, Al. Here it says "all white deer" but the deer I believe they are trying to ptotect are NOT all white. They have black hooves and the places normally white on a deer are still obviously lighter on the white ones so it seems to me any lawyer could successfully argue against it and prevail due to the complexity of wording in the law


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

The intent I am sure ment a white bodied deer. But if you have money for a lawyer feel free to push the buttons of the phone to make that call after shooting one.

I just googled Michigans law and it seems maybe changed already or soon here.
guess they are legal now.
*Michigan lifted the restrictions on albino whitetail deer.*Lansing state jorunal.

Just keep in mind the indians tales of killing an albino.

 Al


----------



## Csquared (Sep 5, 2006)

I asked about piebalds because I didn't think they were normally protected, Al. And before you get your panties in a bunch I have no desire to shoot a white deer. But "intent" has no place in law, as far as I'm concerned. The way I read the IL law the deer in the picture is perfectly legal, but the reason for my post is I don't _THINK_ the state wants those to be shot. I could be wrong, but my point is how can a law protecting white deer be effectively written so as not to mandate a scientific evaluation BEFORE the shot? 

And to the guy from Syria who used his first post here to tell me what to do......I don't think so. I actually like the "public' aspect of these public forums. Tends to keep people honest. So whatever you have to add, do it here so the others can read it, too. :wink:


----------



## dsm16428 (Feb 19, 2009)

alleyyooper said:


> Pie balds and albinos are just protected here in Michigan. I think it has some thing to do with how easy they are seen being all white in a brown world during most of our deer seasons.
> 
> Al


I find it strange that pie-bald deer would be protected...in any state, as they are nothing more than a genetic mistake and it has been widely found that they do nothing but bad to a deer herd's genetics. A "pure blood", like an albino is a different story sure, but I still don;t see the need to protect them. They're a deer just like any other deer right?...


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

No bunched panites here I can asure you.
I have the same thoughts on the rule on muzzle loading hunting here.
The savage muzzle loader can use smoke less powder. The rules here in Michigan says black powder or black powde a subistute. I feel that smoke less powder was the very first subsitute for black powder. I would use smoke less because I can't afford a lawyer to fight it.

 Al


----------



## Csquared (Sep 5, 2006)

I absolutely agree, Al, since I firmly believe the best defintion of a muzzleloader is a gun that can only be loaded from the muzzle...but I would bet they have specifically excluded smokeless powder as a "powder substitute"...even though it''s the best, safest black powder substitute anyone has invented to date :wink:

It's actually legal down here.


----------



## trip1243 (Dec 15, 2011)

Beautiful deer!


----------

